# Colitis



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

SORRY, I really can't help you out since I'm just a newbie poodle owner.. but I would try giving her a tablespoon of 100% pure pumpkin puree with her food. I think it really does help with their digestion and ensure their poops are at a prime hardness!

Hope she gets better soon thought!!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Colitis can be brought on by lots of things: stress, diet change, eating something they shouldn't, mild bacterial infection, etc. There is really no end to the causes. BUT if the food you are currently feeding has a history of making her tummy troubled, that is the first thing I would work on. I am a huge advocate for grain free, but it isn't for everyone or every dog. I would just look to something that doesn't have any low-quality grains at the least. I have had good experience adding fat-free plain yogurt to kibble. As with humans, the live cultures and natural pro-biotics in yogurt can help maintain digestive health. 

I would do any food change VERY gradually to avoid stomach upset. Pumpkin does add fiber, as do green beans, and can help firm up stools if that is an issue. Good luck, colitis can be tricky but hopefully you won't have any more trouble!


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry it took me a while to get back to you but thanks for the suggestions. She's doing much better now.


----------

